# #14 Welders glass + Pringles can + Painters tape = Low cost Solar filter



## shuttervelocity (May 20, 2012)

Solar eclipse, here  I come.


----------



## xj0hnx (May 20, 2012)

Haha awesome, we were going to go out tonight and shoot some pics of the eclipse too. Where did you pic up the welders glass?


----------



## TransportJockey (May 20, 2012)

Nice! I wish I had seen this yesterdaywhen the welding shops were open  I wanna shoot the eclipse but can't get a filter. Guess I'll do it just in the middle of it.


----------



## shuttervelocity (May 20, 2012)

thanks guys!  Yeah i picked it up from a welding supplies store.  the guy selling these told me that he's sold over 400 the past 4 days.  LOL.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 1, 2012)

Totally ghetto, man!!!!

Rockin' the D to the I to the Y...


----------

